# Lining garage floor



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am thinking of lining the garage floor as its getting scuffed we are putting a scooter in and out and wondered if anyone as covered there floor and what with thanks TOny


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Never done it myself but I'd guess something like this would be ideal
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHECKERED...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item232cf0caef


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some checker plates can be very heavy. My garage floor is covered with the non-slip 'rubber' with fine ridges designed to hurt bare knees when I crawl in. This is available from good hardware stores but is quite expensive.
Alternatives include old carpet or lino type materials.

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd use one of these products designed for lining and flooring stables - if they'll stand up to a horse, they should stand up to a scooter.

http://www.davieskett.co.uk/products/equestrian

Lighter than checker plate.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

What about a sheet of 6mm mdf cut to shape reasonably light but takes a few good knocks.

M


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Vinyl cushionfloor works well, or if you want a rubber product without ribbing, look for 'Insertion Rubber' sheet. It is rubber or Neoprene with a woven fabric core.

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've used some awning clip together rubber matting. 
Very light, easy to cut and cheap. 

Knee friendly too.


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

If you require extra strength to carry extra weight like I did, I have used ally checkered plate and have bolted it to aid the integrity of the floor to the over hang chassis


----------



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

The previous owner of my Hymer lined the entire garage and underfloor space with rubberised carpet underlay layed upside down with the rubber surface upwards. It makes it non slip, rattle free and protects the original surface as well. We have had the van for three years now and it still looks good!


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I think it's probably just as heavy as thin checkerplate, but just incase it is of any use to you, or anyone else.
I used the rubber version inside my front door, (wooden floors) to protect from my wheelchair scuffing. 
It was about 4' wide and 6' long and didn't cost a lot.
http://www.carmats4u.com/Universal-...Mat-Trim-to-Fit/pid,8939,cid,194,product.html

Debs


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Exsis came standard with a checker plate garage floor. The Exsis is designed to be light a lightweight M/H with a good payload while still within the magic 3500kg.
Checkerplate is availlable in various materials, and thickness's, from heavy to light, alloy to stainless!
In our car boot, we have a heavy duty rubber mat, with a checker plate design. I doubt this is much lighter than some checker plates.
What I was trying to say, is that if checker plate can be fitted into a vehicle designed to be light, then the weight of the plate should be OK, providing the suitable plate is sourced.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I too put heavy duty rubber matting in my garage, came on a roll with little raised circles, it weighed 9kgs !!!!!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peaky said:


> I too put heavy duty rubber matting in my garage, came on a roll with little raised circles, it weighed 9kgs !!!!!!


The rubber mat we used in our car was also from a roll.
From memory, we may have purchased it from B & Q


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*matting*

Hi I have used this product in the past its very durable , easy to clean and looks professional as well

http://www.polymax.co.uk/rubber-mat...es/rubber-floor-circular-studded-button-tiles

Regards


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Look what is now appearing in the targetted adverts at the top of the page....

http://www.softfloor.co.uk/checker.shtml?gclid=CMbwzu-HsbgCFRMgtAodsigAlA

Spooky ehh?


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys very much appreciated. I think ime going touse the rubber it will be lighter for my needs.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Floor*

Hot about a deep pile carpet? Nothing slide about on it - you will get an old off cut from most carpet shops.

Russell


----------

